# PN/PN Koppler für modulare Produktionsanlagen benötigt?



## Raijin Tycho (21 April 2021)

Moin zusammen,

folgende Ausgangssituation: Ich habe insgesammt 3 Anlagen (2 kleine, mobile Anlagen; eine große, stationäre Anlage). Jede dieser Anlagen soll Autonom funktionieren, aber die beiden kleineren Anlagen sollen an die große Anlage angeschlossen werden können.

Die kleinen Anlagen verfügen über ET200SP 1512F, die große über eine S7 1517F welche über Profinet mit Servoumrichtern und HMIs kommunizieren.. Nach dem Zusammenschluss der sollen die Anlagen untereinander kommunizieren und auch Einfluss auf einander haben (Not-Halt an der kleinen Anlage gedrückt, hält alle Anlagen an). 

Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich zur Umsetzung zwingend den PN/PN Koppler nehmen muss/sollte oder ob ich das ganze auch ohne umsetzen könnte?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 April 2021)

Hallo,
den Buskoppler würde ich nur einsetzen wenn alle Anlagen stationär sind. In deinem Fall würde ich eher zur S7-Kommunikation tendieren ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## statusbass (21 April 2021)

Hallo,


> Jede dieser Anlagen soll Autonom funktionieren, aber die beiden  kleineren Anlagen sollen an die große Anlage angeschlossen werden  können.


Wie werden sie angeschlossen? Stecker? Feste Verkabelung? Gibte es Netzwerk-Kommunikation zwischen den Anlagen?
VG. Jo.


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2021)

Sowas lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten.
PN/PN-Koppler ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Die Anlagen bleiben autark und du hast eine saubere Trennung.

S7-Kommunikation über zusätzliche CPs oder Router geht genauso und bietet mehr Flexibilität.
Allerdings brauchst du da Netzwerkkenntnisse.

Und natürlich geht es auch ganz ohne über ein gemeinsames Profinet und z.B. IDevice.
Ist am billigsten, kann aber bei wechselnden Anlagenkonfigurationen Probleme machen.

Also letztlich hängt es von deinem KnowHow ab.


----------



## Raijin Tycho (22 April 2021)

statusbass schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie werden sie angeschlossen? Stecker? Feste Verkabelung? Gibte es Netzwerk-Kommunikation zwischen den Anlagen?
> VG. Jo.



Aktuell ist es vorgesehen, dass alle drei Anlagenteile eine Ethernet-Buchse an den entsprechenden Übergabepunkten besitzen und über eine entsprechende Ethernet-Leitung zusammengeschlossen werden. Eine Netzwerkeinbindung bzw. Verbindung ist aktuell nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es vorgesehen, dass alle drei Anlagenteile eine Ethernet-Buchse an den entsprechenden Übergabepunkten besitzen und über eine entsprechende Ethernet-Leitung zusammengeschlossen werden. Eine Netzwerkeinbindung bzw. Verbindung ist aktuell nicht vorgesehen.



Dann würde ich auf PN/PN Koppler verzichten und eine direkte Kommunikation aufbauen. Also vor allem weil alle drei Steuerungen aus einer Hand kommen
und keine Frendsysteme / Firmennetze dran hängen.

PN/PN Koppler nutze ich nur zum Kontaktaustausch mit Fremdsystemen. Der Vorteil ist ja die komplette Netztrennung so dass mir keiner reinpfuschen kann
sowie auch die galvanische Trennung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> PN/PN Koppler nutze ich nur zum Kontaktaustausch mit Fremdsystemen. Der Vorteil ist ja die komplette Netztrennung so dass mir keiner reinpfuschen kann
> sowie auch die galvanische Trennung.



Ich habe mal beim Siemens-Support nach einer offiziellen Bestätigung gefragt, dass durch einen PN/PN-Koppler keine andere Kommunikation als die Profinet IO Daten möglich ist (zwecks IT-Sicherheit). Das gibt es von Siemens nicht, was für mich eher darauf hinweist, dass da noch eine Backdoor vorhanden ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal beim Siemens-Support nach einer offiziellen Bestätigung gefragt, dass durch einen PN/PN-Koppler keine andere Kommunikation als die Profinet IO Daten möglich ist (zwecks IT-Sicherheit). Das gibt es von Siemens nicht, was für mich eher darauf hinweist, dass da noch eine Backdoor vorhanden ist.



Auszug aus dem Handbuch:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 April 2021)

Das hatte ich gesehen. Das sollte zur Netztrennung zu einer KRITIS Anlage dienen, und da reicht so ein lapidarer Nebensatz eben nicht. Wenn Siemens das nicht nochmal bestätigen will, spricht das auch für sich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gesehen. Das sollte zur Netztrennung zu einer KRITIS Anlage dienen, und da reicht so ein lapidarer Nebensatz eben nicht. Wenn Siemens das nicht nochmal bestätigen will, spricht das auch für sich.



Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, ich beschäftige mich nicht mit kritischer Infrastruktur, ich kann da nicht mitreden über Forderungen, Zertifikate usw.
 Für meine Industrieanwendungen zum Kontaktaustausch mit Fremdanlagen ist der PN/PN Koppler zum Datenaustausch die Wahl weil einfach,
wirtschaftlich, einfach erweiterbar und für meine Verhältnisse auch sicher.


----------



## ducati (28 April 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gesehen. Das sollte zur Netztrennung zu einer KRITIS Anlage dienen, und da reicht so ein lapidarer Nebensatz eben nicht. Wenn Siemens das nicht nochmal bestätigen will, spricht das auch für sich.



Wen hast Du da gefragt? Würde das über nen guten Vertriebler probieren. Der Heitec Support ist da sicherlich nicht kompetent...

Mit Zertifikaten usw. ist Siemens doch immer bestrebt da alles zu haben...


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2021)

Ein PN/PN-Koppler hätte den Vorteil, dass man auch Profisafe-Daten darüber übertragen kann, falls nötig.
So könnte man die Not-Halt tatsächlich leicht koppeln, mit ein wenig Programm im Safety-Teil der SPS.


----------



## Raijin Tycho (28 April 2021)

Was mich zum PN-Koppler auch interessieren würde: Was passier wenn im Betrieb auf einer Seite des Kopplers der Stecker gezogen wird?

Beispiel: In meiner stationäten Hauptanlage sind 2 PN/PN-Koppler (einer pro mobile Anlage) welche auf auf der einen Seite das PN-Netz der stationäten Anlage haben und auf der anderen auf die Ethernet-Buchse am Gehäuse gehen, an welche die mobilen Geräte angeschlossen werden. Beim starten der Anlagen sind alle Anlagen mit einander Verbunden. Im Betrieb wird jetzt die Verbindung zwischen Ethernet-Buchse und mobiler anlage getrennt.

Ist das Verhalten in dem Moment Prgrammabhängig oder gibt es einen Systemfehler?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Ist das Verhalten in dem Moment Prgrammabhängig oder gibt es einen Systemfehler?



Es gibt einen Systemfehler


----------



## JesperMP (28 April 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Was mich zum PN-Koppler auch interessieren würde: Was passier wenn im Betrieb auf einer Seite des Kopplers der Stecker gezogen wird?
> [..]
> Ist das Verhalten in dem Moment Prgrammabhängig oder gibt es einen Systemfehler?


Du kannst im Anwenderprogramm ein PN IO Device (wie der PN/PN Koppler) deaktivieren und reaktivieren mittels D_ACT_DP.
Wenn du bevor das Ziehen von den Stecker die PN/PN Koppler deaktiviert bekommst du kein BF.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 April 2021)

Da aber die Bediener wahrscheinlich nicht immer eine Funktion "Hardware abmelden" oder "Hardware anmelden" einleiten kannst du auch genauso den aufkommenden Fehler auswerten und in deinem Programm dies entsprechend verwerten - also die möglichen Koppelsignale ggf. ignorieren. In dem Fall (also wenn das automatisch geschehen soll) darfst du den Teilnehmer dann allerdings nicht abmelden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> ...Die kleinen Anlagen verfügen über ET200SP 1512F, die große über eine S7  1517F welche über Profinet mit Servoumrichtern und HMIs kommunizieren..  Nach dem Zusammenschluss der sollen die Anlagen untereinander  kommunizieren und auch Einfluss auf einander haben (*Not-Halt an der  kleinen Anlage gedrückt, hält alle Anlagen an*)....



Nachdem auch NOT-AUS Signale ( vermutlich über eine F-Ablaufgruppe ) untereinander ausgetauscht werden sollen, muss man sich wohl
etwas mehr Gedanken machen bei einem Abstecken einer Anlage ( Ausgliedern, deaktivieren... )


----------



## A3Q (28 April 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ein PN/PN-Koppler hätte den Vorteil, dass man auch Profisafe-Daten darüber übertragen kann, falls nötig.
> So könnte man die Not-Halt tatsächlich leicht koppeln, mit ein wenig Programm im Safety-Teil der SPS.



Das geht ber iDevice genauso. *LINK* 



> Zitat von *Raijin Tycho*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darüber sollte man sich wohl zuerst mal Gedanken machen. Dort wird ein einfaches ziehen der Netzwerkverbindung einen Not-Halt auslösen. Wie ihr das dann umsetzt (Ersatzwerte beim F-RCV, würde ich aber nicht bevorzugen) oder vorher abmeldet etc. solltet ihr erstmal definieren.

-chris


----------

